# Another Spec V Board



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

Sup all,
I was looking around a few weeks ago and I found a great Message Board that is dedicated solely to the SeR and Spec V. It has great info and different forums like Performance, Showoff, Audio, General, Racing, etc. Here is the link:

The V Board 

Come check it out and hopefully you will want to join up and share some info. I have the same name on that board so drop me a line. Peace...

Blake


----------

